# How many of you use o-rings on your mechs?



## Swift Castiel

Nope. I like the clickity-clackity sound of my blues too much, hehe.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> Nope. I like the clickity-clackity sound of my blues too much, hehe.


Fair enough. I'm using Cherry MX Reds and I decided to pop some o-rings on because I was bottoming out anyways. Haha. Also I did put some on the Left Shift (I don't use Right so whatever), Spacebar, Enter, and Backspace. I was stressed out while removing from stabilizer thinking I was bending it but I think it's all good now. Before with it on the 33 middle keys + number row, all you heard while typing was the constant spacebar. Now with o-rings on those few stabilized keys, it all sounds uniform and really good. It also feels more 'tactile' because I can tell the travel distance is less and it kind of bounces up a little more than before.


----------



## junction34

Edited: I answered on my own question.


----------



## dklic6

O-rings ruin the feeling of a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> O-rings ruin the feeling of a mechanical keyboard.


Really? On my Reds since I was bottoming out anyways I actually like the feel A LOT more.


----------



## Artifact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklic6*
> 
> O-rings ruin the feeling of a mechanical keyboard.


I doubt pressing harder than necessary to actuate is "the feeling" people like about mechanical keyboards. That would completely defeat the purpose.


----------



## xV1ral

When I got my Ducky with MX reds, I considered getting some O-rings since I was worried that I would bottom out a lot since they are lighter than the blues that I was used to. But I actually ended up adjusting to the reds pretty quickly and rarely bottom out now after two months of use. Most of the noise now is actually from the keys coming up, but I doubt O-rings would help with that and it is still by far quieter than my blues.

I still miss the tactility of the blues though... :c


----------



## Apple Pi

I love the O-Rings on my Browns. They help with training you to not bottom out. They work really well at making them a little bit quieter too.


----------



## kody7839

I run 40A-R on both my boards (Blues and Clears), wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I use these with my Leopold MX Red TKL only because it would be too loud at my workplace without them.


----------



## candy_van

Depends on the switch, IMO.
Linear switches sure, browns could go either way (depending on if you touch-type), and anything else w/ more actuation force + tactile, not necessary to me.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Depends on the switch, IMO.
> Linear switches sure, browns could go either way (depending on if you touch-type), and anything else w/ more actuation force + tactile, not necessary to me.


Understandable. I like them with reds since they're so light, it makes it nice to have less travel distance and no noise from bottoming out.


----------



## Dustin1

I didn't use o-rings till I got my board with Reds. Definitely seemed to help with my reds, however, I never felt the need to use them on my blues which most people think is weird.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> I didn't use o-rings till I got my board with Reds. Definitely seemed to help with my reds, however, I never felt the need to use them on my blues which most people think is weird.


Agreed. Love the feel of them on my reds.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> Nope. I like the clickity-clackity sound of my blues too much, hehe.


Yup, same here. I never like those o-rings much after having used them for awhile.


----------



## Farih

Got rings on curtain keys.
Cant really say i like it better but its more silent wich my GF wanted for when she is asleep and i'm behind the PC.

Think i liked the feeling without rings a little bit better.

Cherry MX red keys btw.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Got rings on curtain keys.
> Cant really say i like it better but its more silent wich my GF wanted for when she is asleep and i'm behind the PC.
> Think i liked the feeling without rings a little bit better.
> Cherry MX red keys btw.


I see. Yea thinking on it I actually can't tell if I liked the feel of the keys before or after the o-ring installation better. I do like them with o-rings but I don't remember how it felt before them, I wish I could compare side-by-side. I think I'm going to stick with them o for now though because I don't want to bother anybody around me.


----------



## Tony_VN

I did use o-rings for two months. It does reduce the sound a lot, but so is the key feel.

So it is a fair price.


----------



## dklic6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifact*
> 
> I doubt pressing harder than necessary to actuate is "the feeling" people like about mechanical keyboards. That would completely defeat the purpose.


They make them feel mushy. There is no proper way to type on the mechs. Not bottoming out is one of those fantasies that keyboard snobs like to practice and try to perfect. If you have a few boards with a few different types of switches and you like to change between them it takes a while to get used to not bottoming out again anyway. As stated: o-rings aren't for everybody. The best part about them is that they are cheap and you don't feel bad for throwing them away if you don't like them. It seems most of the people in this thread agree o-rings aren't that great.


----------



## ripster

I tried O rings including the FREE ones from my Orthodontist (which this time I do NOT recommend you steal but ask politely for from any orthodontist office outside of New Jersey).

Real Men don't care what their wives think of their ClickClack.

Gotta go, my wife wants me to do the dishes.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I tried O rings including the FREE ones from my Orthodontist (which this time I do NOT recommend you steal but ask politely for from any orthodontist office outside of New Jersey).
> Real Men don't care what their wives think of their ClickClack.
> Gotta go, my wife wants me to do the dishes.


Lmao.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

Quote:


> Comment: Hi. I was looking at your O-Rings and was wondering what would be the best one for me? I use a Black and a Blue switch board. I was looking more to improve the feel than reduce the noise.
> 
> 40A-L - 40A (Softer)/0.2mm - Sound reduction with minimal change in feel.
> 40A-R - 40A (Softer)/0.4mm - Softer landing for better shock absorption.
> 50A-R - 50A (Harder)/0.4mm - Firmer landing for faster repeated key strokes.
> 
> So I'll assume the 0.2mm is out 'cause there is no change in feel? Is this correct?
> 
> But for the other two, can you explain how the the two 0.4mm would differ from each other? How would they feel on a Blue and Black switch? Should I get both and see for myself? Any help would be nice. Thanks.


Quote:


> Hi Deverica,
> 
> The 0.2mm reduction still affects the feel, but less so than the 0.4mm ones. The thicker ones can feel somewhat prohibiting at first. It really depends on your typing style. If you type in a way where you are either not bottoming out much or try to not bottom out, I'd go with the thicker O-rings. If you tend to like bottoming out, I'd stay with the thinner O-rings. There's very difference in feel between the 40 and 50A O-rings. The 40A's are softer, which helps if you are experiencing any kind of stress from the shock of the keys. I hope this information helps. Let me know if you have more questions. Thank you.
> 
> Best Regards,
> *Weyman Kwong*
> WASD Keyboards
> 392 S. Abbott Ave
> Milpitas, CA 95035
> Office: (877) 860-6991
> Fax: (408) 404-3526


----------



## BassAckwards

I'll be receiving my ducky shine 2 tomorrow (mx reds). Gonna go to Home Depot and get some o-rings for much cheaper ^_^ ---- I have a cm storm trigger with browns right now that I don't think needs the o-rings though. The feel of the resistance when you hit the middle of the travel distance for me, is enough to help me not bottom out.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100258186/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=danco+%2331&storeId=10051


----------



## bnitch

I too bought some rings from Lowes and they work fine, I only put them om things like space bar and PU, PD and the arrow's and enter. Things that get a lot of use. I have the blues on my Rapid and can't even hear the clicks that everyone complains about. Good thing about working around machines my whole life noise means nothing, that and I'm a slow typer.
The rings I got in the hardware dept of Lowes where #36 - 5/16 od x 3/16 id x 1/16 thick ( Danco ).


----------



## ripster

Wow, this thread still alive?

Here is a good review:
http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/wbjrq/review_of_the_most_common_sound_dampener/

Lots more here:
http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/search?q=o-ring&restrict_sr=on


----------



## zulk

Well I have heard good things about O-rings but I haven't gotten around to give them a try yet. But I would like to try them with cherry blacks I would bet they would make the blacks super silent


----------



## BassAckwards

Well I ended up going to Home Depot and getting Danco #36 o-rings, unfortunately they ended up not having enough to cover every single key, but that's okay because we only type with 90% of the keyboard most of the time anyways. The o-rings work great, and I will be using them on any keyboard I use in the future.

Ducky Shine 2 green LEDS w/ Cherry MX Reds


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BassAckwards*
> 
> I'll be receiving my ducky shine 2 tomorrow (mx reds). Gonna go to Home Depot and get some o-rings for much cheaper ^_^ ---- I have a cm storm trigger with browns right now that I don't think needs the o-rings though. The feel of the resistance when you hit the middle of the travel distance for me, is enough to help me not bottom out.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100258186/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=danco+%2331&storeId=10051


I know you already got them and used them, but for future purchases, you can save some pennies by buying off of Amazon. Larger pack too (125 count) so you'll have some spares







(Assuming 50A is what you're looking for)

Linky


----------



## Derp

I didn't like O-rings on blues or reds. Bottoming out on a cherry red keyboard with o-rings is very similar to using a rubber dome keyboard that registers key strokes half way down.


----------



## ander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junction34*
> 
> I answered on my own question.


My wife does that a lot. I've found it works best just to smile and nod.


----------



## Deeptek

I use two o-rings per keycap with my blues.


----------



## seville57

No o-rings.


----------



## blaze2210

Old thread, but what the heck? I don't use o-rings, I thoroughly enjoy the mechanical feel and the "clickety-clack" sounds. If I'm typing out something lengthy, it kinda sounds like typing on an old school typewriter - emphasis on the "kinda".


----------



## Scrimstar

will 2 orings actuate on red and brown MX? I might buy multiple sets to try this out. i feel my k65 is too sensitive and too tall.

I want to order these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120Pcs-White-Rubber-O-Ring-Dampers-Keycap-Mechanical-keyboard-For-Cherry-MX-/291396787841?hash=item43d89a1e81


----------



## Findecanor

After having tested all Cherry MX and most Alps, I use only Cherry MX Blue and MX Clear.

I put O-rings on MX Blue. I think that if the key clicks then the key click should not have to compete with the sound of bottoming out. Also, bottoming out hard is bad for the fingers.
O-rings are not necessary on MX Clear because the stiffness of the spring prevents you from bottoming out hard. I still have them on one keyboard with MX Clear just so that I could make it very silent.

I use the Red O-rings from WASD Keyboards on OEM-profile keycaps.
On Cherry-profile keycaps (Cherry, Leopold, Vortex, Gateron), I use instead _orthodonitic bands 3/16" Medium_. These are very thin rubber rings. I find that the O-rings from WASD are otherwise too thick for Cherry-profile caps.


----------



## mitavreb

I use two O-Rings on my Ducky brown. I love it. The height of the o-rings has really helped with my gaming and typing. It feels a lot easier and seems faster to type on. I ran out of o-rings for the F row of keys and difference is noticeable. It feels hollow to press on keys without o-rings.


----------



## Pente

They're worthless.

-Once you get used to using the keyboards you'll be using light taps that rarely bottoms out.
-They only somewhat dampen the sounds from bottoming out, typing fast will still be loud since they don't dampen the sound keys make when they do the reverse of bottoming out when you release the key quickly.


----------



## Coffee Bean

If i do long gaming sessions with mx blue then I put three o-ring every keycap on my WASD keys. Only noobs buy red switches if you can make blues act like better than red for gaming if you but three o-rings and after gaming you can always remove them on WASD keycaps and enjoy heavenly good typing experiences.
Edit: And yes you can double tap mx blues if you but three o-rings every keycap you use


----------



## sherlock

I thought about Orings and bought a set for $1, but end up deciding to sell my old boards and get a K70 Rapidfire with Cherry MX Speed instead.


----------



## Duality92

This thread has been necro'd like 4 times, :|


----------



## Coffee Bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> This thread has been necro'd like 4 times, :|


O-rings never gets old








But it's interesting to see that poll results are almost 50:50


----------



## Duality92

I have 3 keyboard. all three have o-rings.

2* Kailh Browns and 1* MX Greens.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

No O-RIngs so the people that I talk to on discord hate me.







I actually enjoy the feel and sound of bottoming out a key. But really if you talk to me on voice chat then you will definitely hear my keyboard especially when gaming or when im typing something.


----------



## connectwise

Installing them on linears made mine work wonders. However I still don't prefer it on tactile ones.


----------



## Arizonian

I can see why this thread gets bumped from time to time when this question gets asked in a search.









I tried a Logitech G710+ when it released, a brown mech that comes with pre-installed O-rings. I didn't know I liked O-rings never having tried them before. Moving forward on my Ducky One, CM Masterkeys Pro L, and Ducky YOTG all now have *WASD Blue 40A-R.* rings.

If your sharing a room with others or at work office environment, O-rings help dampen the sound. I personally like them to soften the blow a bit as I type hard, while still retaining the tactile feedback.

I know more members are here with keyboards that did not vote, but seems a 50/50 on preference is a fair assessment even after all this time the thread started.


----------



## drazah

I have Orings on all of my keyboards. I bottom out the heaviest on linears for sure, my MF68 with Gateron Reds have the .2mm orings and they work perfect. Heck even my HHKB basically has "orings". Hyperspheres are just flat orings but since the sliders of Topre are different than MX, they actually dampen the upstroke rather than the downstroke of a MX board.


----------



## revoc

Yes. I have .2 mm o-rings on MX reds. On my MX silents - no way; they don't make much noise and I doubt it would help much.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revoc*
> 
> Yes. I have .2 mm o-rings on MX reds. On my MX silents - no way; they don't make much noise and I doubt it would help much.


Only if you notice a harsh bottom-out or plastic-y "clack" on the downstroke, that really would be the only reason to get them.


----------



## ipkpjersi

I love O-Rings, it just feels better to me. I use 0.4mm O-Rings on all of my mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Vipu

Yep I have o-rings on my Blackwidow with "blue" switches.
I dont like that echoing plasticy CLANG when you bottom out.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Yep I have o-rings on my Blackwidow with "blue" switches.
> I dont like that echoing plasticy CLANG when you bottom out.


That brings up a point about my keyboard. Pretty much the entire right side of the board starting at the arrow keys makes a echoing metal clang sound when i hit those keys.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Sorry for double post but I just ordered some silicon o-rings on banggood. I'll update if I like them or not. I've had too many people complain to me about my keyboard and how loud it is.


----------



## drazah

They don't dampen the sound THAT much, its more for bottom out dampening and slight sound dampening. Won't notice much for a clicky keyboard


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> They don't dampen the sound THAT much, its more for bottom out dampening and slight sound dampening. Won't notice much for a clicky keyboard


Will still help a little with how hard I type.


----------

